# taylor dunn industrial cart converted to solar



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Not sure where this fits but here it is.

1978 Taylor Dunn 248b fitted with 1080 watts solar in series, 60 amp mppt charge controller, and two 1500 watt 120 inverters hooded up to outlet on side.

Also added a 6 point misting system powered by 4 gallon back pack garden sprayer. It gets gets real hot down south in Dixie land.

I chose a burden cart for several reasons, Length to put up max amount of watts, storage under deck (huge amount, can even put in another set of batts), steel body made it easy to weld on sturdy top.

thoughts on the build?


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

sleep mode activated


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

second sleep mode activated


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Chuck does it have party mode.
Where do the kegs go. does it have a stereo.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

RIPPERTON said:


> Hey Chuck does it have party mode.
> Where do the kegs go. does it have a stereo.


No stereo yet, but already have the holes drilled for the stripper pole. Just need to work on more supports for it. Thus no pictures yet.

It was a hit at the local bike rally this weekend.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I like it - except for the rebel flag...


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

PStechPaul said:


> I like it - except for the rebel flag...



Much like the posters, t shirts of Che Guevara (racist homophobic) hanging in every liberals arts college dorm, it symbolizes that little spark of rebellion that every southerener has, not slavery,


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll skip the politics, but just note that the paint and markings scheme is an obvious _Dukes of Hazzard_ General Lee... which is hilarious for this type of vehicle.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

brian_ said:


> I'll skip the politics, but just note that the paint and markings scheme is an obvious _Dukes of Hazzard_ General Lee... which is hilarious for this type of vehicle.



Wanna race?


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Another forum called it a toy so I proved them wrong. LOL!!!! Cart towing a f250

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSaTFt_0PU4


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Took out the two 1500 watt inverters and installed an 5000 watt continuous, 10000 surge inverter. Suspect it may be overkill to run the 14 amp chainsaw. Here it is cutting through a live oak trunk.Next week we are showing it running our House shallow well pump.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwTzsMdLxrs


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

chuckklr98 said:


> No stereo yet, but already have the holes drilled for the stripper pole. Just need to work on more supports for it.


You would have to go to 15 strip joints just to see what the best stripper pole anchoring method was.
All in the name of research mate


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

ripperton said:


> you would have to go to 15 strip joints just to see what the best stripper pole anchoring method was.
> All in the name of research mate :d



omg! Lol lol


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

If you made the solar panels quick detachable you could make a shootin platform on the back with a high railing to rest the AR15's and at night go sneak up on them goddam shovelheads.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAq_SKCWN4


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

RIPPERTON said:


> If you made the solar panels quick detachable you could make a shootin platform on the back with a high railing to rest the AR15's and at night go sneak up on them goddam shovelheads.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAq_SKCWN4


The are detachable. there are split into two sections. In fact the whole assembly come off in three sections. Takes about 10 minutes.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

A 5000 watt inverter requires at least 416 amps for full output using a 12V battery. It's very difficult to make connections that won't drop significant voltage. You can get inverters that run on 24V and 48V which will draw proportionally less current. If you can get 120-150 VDC from the solar cells, and 10 12V batteries in series, you could use that for the DC bus link voltage of a 120 VAC single phase VFD, and with twice that you could get 208/240 VAC three phase. Also, if the chainsaw has a universal motor, it might run on raw DC.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

PStechPaul said:


> A 5000 watt inverter requires at least 416 amps for full output using a 12V battery. It's very difficult to make connections that won't drop significant voltage. You can get inverters that run on 24V and 48V which will draw proportionally less current. If you can get 120-150 VDC from the solar cells, and 10 12V batteries in series, you could use that for the DC bus link voltage of a 120 VAC single phase VFD, and with twice that you could get 208/240 VAC three phase. Also, if the chainsaw has a universal motor, it might run on raw DC.



Its running off 6 6v t105's at 36 v not at 12v. Works perfectly fine so far.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Added two more panels by making temporary mounts than can be removed quickly. Brings the capacity to 1440 watts.. Its a little shaky in the back, but seems to be roadworthy. Just have to remember you have a lot more hanging off front and rear. Should bring the charging to about 35-40 amps in even less than ideal conditions.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Looks like it would make a wonderful sail. So if the sun is not shining but the wind is blowing, make the panels adjustable to use wind power. Or at least be able to set them so that the wind doesn't work against you, or cause the entire contraption to get blown over.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

PStechPaul said:


> Looks like it would make a wonderful sail. So if the sun is not shining but the wind is blowing, make the panels adjustable to use wind power. Or at least be able to set them so that the wind doesn't work against you, or cause the entire contraption to get blown over.


they can be set flat


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Here are the pics with the solar top off, in stripper pole party mode.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

safe pic, rest are to risky.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Aug 20, 2018)

Added a solar trailer to the mix. May add another two panels to it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_nCJDpkHqQ&t=5s


----------

